

Defeat facial recognition - fomojola
http://www.cvdazzle.com/

======
timClicks
One problem with this approach is that it would be relatively easy to train
classifiers that are looking for people who are attempting to avoid detection.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
The site seems to advocate that people use this as a opportunity for self-
expression, which would hopefully cause there to be such diverse designs that
the best you could do is train classifiers for specific high-profile
individual people. Even then, those targeted individuals could just use a new,
randomly generated dazzle every day.

------
xfhai
Wear highly reflective object like a diamond on the face, preferably on the
forehead. It will project light to the camera and create random pattern on the
face. What do you think?

~~~
slowpoke
A reflective eye-patch would be a nice idea. Are the materials which interfere
with cameras but are not too annoying to other people?

------
Permit
Seems like they not only defeat computer facial recognition, but human facial
recognition as well.

~~~
StavrosK
How else would it work? What would make thing A be able to recognize a face
and thing B inherently not? Computers can (and probably will) become as good
(or better) as people at recognizing faces.

------
jdhopeunique
It might be worthwhile to consider that detecting a face and finding the
identity of a face are not the same. From the "Eigenface" article on
wikipedia,

"The pictures constituting the training set should have been taken under the
same lighting conditions, and must be normalized to have the eyes and mouths
aligned across all images."

I would be curious to see how well face identification works with various
milder forms of camouflage.

------
mouhtasi
While this can evade detection using full-facial classifiers, it's not
difficult to detect individual facial features. If you can detect the eyes,
nose, and mouth, and have them in a region in an orientation matching a face,
you could assume that it's probably a face. While it is less efficient it's
still a possibility.

~~~
bartl
>If you can detect the eyes, nose, and mouth, and have them in a region in an
orientation matching a face, you could assume that it's probably a face.

Or a car.

------
markkat
Wouldn't a surgical mask and sunglasses do the same with less work? They have
designer masks and sunglasses.

~~~
fomojola
They would, but you'd be a bit more obvious: walking around with a surgical
mask isn't really discreet.

~~~
ams6110
And random black triangles on your face is discreet?

~~~
spindritf
Maybe you could start a fashion trend.

~~~
dhughes
That's what I was thinking and if it does I bet it will start in London due to
all the security cameras.

------
gansai
this is like captcha with faces though.. good idea.

